# Valiant Samples releases Quartarone Guitar Reveries for Kontakt Player



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi everyone!

This is our first post and our first announcement. We are VALIANT SAMPLES. We have just launched, we're new, and we're very excited to release our first commercial instrument for Kontakt Player (or Kontakt 6) called QUARTARONE GUITAR REVERIES!







It's a new cinematic electric guitar instrument, capturing the avant-garde sound of acclaimed guitarist, CLAUDIO QUARTARONE. Made for Kontakt Player and compatible with NKS Hardware, these ambient, sensual, abstract, cinematic guitar sounds and vivid musical textures will add colour and depth to your music.

Please check out the full length trailer below (every sound in this demo was created using QGR):

​

Use it by combining two sound sources, adjusting the effects for each one, as well as global effects. This means you can go to town creating your own unique guitar textures from the provided sound sources.

This library also comes packed with a vast array of presets to get you started. From more naturally played guitar sounds, to pads and keyboard-like sounds, as well as more designed textural and abstract sounds. Sometimes it sounds like a guitar, and other times like an organic synthesizer, but all the sounds contained within are derived from Claudio's guitar.

Here is a video overview of its features as well as a few preset examples of what you can achieve with this instrument:

​

*DETAILS:*

Compatible with NKS Hardware
Works with Kontakt Player (or Kontakt 6)
150 Kontakt Presets
Over 9GB of Compressed Samples

OUR CURRENT PRICE IS: *$79 USD*








​
If you'd like to know more please head to our website HERE.

We really hope you enjoy this instrument as much as we enjoyed making it!
I wish you all the very best during these tumultuous times. I hope you are all staying safe and healthy out there!

All the best,

- Dmitri


----------



## Camus (Jul 7, 2020)

Bought it two days ago Wonderful library, great sound for that ambient Guitar stuff. thank you


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

It's not every day that one comes across a library out of the blue from an Australian composer and a Sicilian guitarist 

I've watched the trailer, checked out the demos and scanned through the user manual. Intriguing. Do you plan a video walkthrough?


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 7, 2020)

Walkthrough would be awesome!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 7, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Walkthrough would be awesome!


Yes please. I am very interested in this one.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

Rory said:


> It's not every day that one comes across a library out of the blue from an Australian composer and a Sicilian guitarist
> 
> I've watched the trailer, checked out the demos and scanned through the user manual. Intriguing. Do you plan a video walkthrough?



Thank you! Great question; I am definitely planning a walkthrough type video although I’m still unsure of exactly the form it’ll take. Whether I should do a voice over or not, or to have a Spitfire Audio style with a camera pointed at my dumb face.

For the time being we’ve been preoccupied with marketing it via posts and trailers.

Definitely keep an eye out for something resembling a walkthrough soon!


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

Camus said:


> Bought it two days ago Wonderful library, great sound for that ambient Guitar stuff. thank you



Thank you so much!


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

NOTE: If either of the videos won't play, right click, select "Copy video URL" and open in your browser.


Umberto Fiorentino and Claudio Quartarone, who takes the lead from 02:30:

_In a Sentimental Mood (binaural recording)_




Claudio Quartarone (composer and performer):

_Canadian Sky_


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 7, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Whether I should do a voice over or not, or to have a Spitfire Audio style with a camera pointed at my dumb face.



Definitely the latter! 

Seriously tho, this looks really interesting, and nowadays, a walkthrough is a requirement for any lib, IMHO. Good luck with this!


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

I think that this is an interesting project and I've decided to support it. Besides, I have ties to southeastern Sicily, where Mr. Quartarone is from 

Currently downloading the .rar files (nine parts).


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

Rory said:


> I think that this is an interesting project and I've decided to support it. Besides, I have ties to southeastern Sicily, where Mr. Quarterone is from
> 
> Currently downloading the .rar file (nine parts).



Thank you so much Rory! I really hope you enjoy it. If you run into any trouble with the download let me know and I’ll help you out.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Definitely the latter!
> 
> Seriously tho, this looks really interesting, and nowadays, a walkthrough is a requirement for any lib, IMHO. Good luck with this!



Cheers! My fingers and toes are crossed that people find it as useful as I do.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 7, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Thank you! Great question; I am definitely planning a walkthrough type video although I’m still unsure of exactly the form it’ll take. Whether I should do a voice over or not, or to have a Spitfire Audio style with a camera pointed at my dumb face.
> 
> For the time being we’ve been preoccupied with marketing it via posts and trailers.
> 
> Definitely keep an eye out for something resembling a walkthrough soon!



Not unless notably more intriguing the Homay !!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 7, 2020)

This sounds really great! Most guitar oriented things these days don't quite make me feel I really need it but this one does. Love the sound so far.


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Thank you so much Rory! I really hope you enjoy it. If you run into any trouble with the download let me know and I’ll help you out.




I'm happy to report that the download and installation were uneventful.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

Rory said:


> I'm happy to report that the download and installation were uneventful.



Haha that's good! Your internet is notably faster than our tin-can Australian internet.


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

Here are screen captures of the directories and instruments...


Directories:








Guitars:








Pads:







Keys:


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 7, 2020)

Can someone give me a sound example of the Feedback Pad? Pretty please


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Can someone give me a sound example of the Feedback Pad? Pretty please



I'm not set up to do that, but note that there are 25 "A" variations and 25 "B" variations.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Can someone give me a sound example of the Feedback Pad? Pretty please



Here's a very quick rough demo of me just loading up the Feedback Pad and playing something random. No extra effects or anything. Just the way the preset is loaded up:


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 7, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Here's a very quick rough demo of me just loading up the Feedback Pad and playing something random. No extra effects or anything. Just the way the preset is loaded up:



Thanks a lot! I think you just sold another copy! I've been looking for that sound for a long time. Cheers!


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Thanks a lot! I think you just sold another copy! I've been looking for that sound for a long time. Cheers!


No worries! But just keep in mind that you can essentially sculpt the sound too. That's kind of the whole purpose of the instrument (which is why I think people here are right; I should upload some kind of walkthrough soon to show how it works).


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> No worries! But just keep in mind that you can essentially sculpt the sound too. That's kind of the whole purpose of the instrument (which is why I think people here are right; I should upload some kind of walkthrough soon to show how it works).




I'm very curious about QGR-Empty.nki (post #17, first screen capture).


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

Rory said:


> I'm very curious about QGR-Empty.nki.



Haha yes that's what that one is for. Start with nothing and build the kind of sound you want using the different available parameters. It's not as robust as a synthesizer of course but the idea is to treat the signal path in a similar way; mixing sound sources and effects to make your own sounds.

I designed it selfishly with myself in mind. It's how I personally like to work when I work on my own music. Except I usually load up a ton of effects on top of various libraries and do lots of processing. I wanted to bypass that idea, especially when it comes to achieving a sound that compliments Claudio's style.


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Haha yes that's what that one [QGR-Empty.nki] is for. Start with nothing and build the kind of sound you want using the different available parameters. It's not as robust as a synthesizer of course but the idea is to treat the signal path in a similar way; mixing sound sources and effects to make your own sounds.
> 
> I designed it selfishly with myself in mind. It's how I personally like to work when I work on my own music. Except I usually load up a ton of effects on top of various libraries and do lots of processing. I wanted to bypass that idea, especially when it comes to achieving a sound that compliments Claudio's style.




QGR-Empty.nki:


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 7, 2020)

I am having a hard time not pulling the trigger on this. A walkthrough might do it. It does sound good!
$79 seems reasonable but this is a Covid depression and money is tight.
Where's the VI member that always seems to buy anything new and then post many demos? He's sold more then a few libraries I bet.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 7, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> I am having a hard time not pulling the trigger on this. A walkthrough might do it. It does sound good!
> $79 seems reasonable but this is a Covid depression and money is tight.
> Where's the VI member that always seems to buy anything new and then post many demos? He's sold more then a few libraries I bet.


Stay put then until a walkthrough is out. Don't spend your money if you feel like you're in a tight spot financially!


----------



## reimerpdx (Jul 8, 2020)

Just grabbed this.
Sounds very nice, and I look forward to playing with it back in the studio!


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 8, 2020)

reimerpdx said:


> Just grabbed this.
> Sounds very nice, and I look forward to playing with it back in the studio!



Thank you for your support! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## asherpope (Jul 8, 2020)

This along with a bunch of other libraries might actually force my hand to update to Kontakt 6. Very tempting, Dmitri!


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey Asher! My Melbournian brother in arms (lockdown 2.0 here we go).

If nothing else, having access to NI Replika inside Kontakt is the best reason to upgrade. But in our case, QGR works with Kontakt Player so an upgrade isn’t necessary.

And yeh there will be more and more libraries that only work with Kontakt 6 as time goes on for sure. It’s got some nice new features for developers.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 9, 2020)

+1 for walkthrough 😋


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

I just bought this and I have to say, it's really great!! It's easy to find your way around on this but even if you did a preset video like Orange Tree Samples does, people will get a better idea of what this can do. There are some gorgeous reverbs with slight LFO bending, pads with reverse samples, and some of the muted guitar with fx are just great and so useful. Really great job on this guys!! I have to get back and continue to explore. I'm still just scratching the surface.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 9, 2020)

Monkberry said:


> I just bought this and I have to say, it's really great!! It's easy to find your way around on this but even if you did a preset video like Orange Tree Samples does, people will get a better idea of what this can do. There are some gorgeous reverbs with slight LFO bending, pads with reverse samples, and some of the muted guitar with fx are just great and so useful. Really great job on this guys!! I have to get back and continue to explore. I'm still just scratching the surface.



Thank you so much! This really means a lot. I know Claudio will be really happy to hear that. And yes you're right about the walkthrough (as others have pointed out too). I'm currently working on the exact format as a straight preset walkthrough feels kind of pointless since it's all about designing your own sound using what's available. I'm thinking of maybe doing two videos; one to go over the presets and another as a deep dive into making your own sounds.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 10, 2020)

By popular demand... here is an overview of the instrument in the following video:

​

I also updated the original post with the video.

I hope this gives people some more insight into how it works and what it's capable of.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 10, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> By popular demand... here is an overview of the instrument in the following video:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




Sounds really good. Will the price go up after a certain period?


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 10, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Sounds really good. Will the price go up after a certain period?


Nope! That is the price at the moment and if it changes it'll be lower not higher. It'll only change if there are sales or promotions. At this stage however I don't think we'll be planning anything just yet.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Jul 11, 2020)

This is an amazing project. Unfortunately it takes some time before I can try it out but the demos and video are very convincing. I'm looking forward to the second video. The philosophy behind the development is also very promising. Based on this first instrument, it will be a really great and successful project.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 11, 2020)

tadam said:


> This is an amazing project. Unfortunately it takes some time before I can try it out but the demos and video are very convincing. I'm looking forward to the second video. The philosophy behind the development is also very promising. Based on this first instrument, it will be a really great and successful project.


Thank you so much! I hope when you do get a chance to try it out it'll inspire you and be greatly useful in your music.


----------



## midiman (Jul 14, 2020)

One of the most interesting and attractive libraries I’ve heard in a while. Getting this One for sure.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 14, 2020)

midiman said:


> One of the most interesting and attractive libraries I’ve heard in a while. Getting this One for sure.


Thank you for saying so. I really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## CGR (Jul 14, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Thank you for saying so. I really hope you enjoy it!


Love the sounds & textures. I noticed it's for Kontakt 6.2, and requires Mac OS 10.12 or greater. I'm assuming I'd have no luck running under OSX 10.11.6 and Kontakt Player 6.0.4?

PS: I'm a fellow Melbourne musician too.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 14, 2020)

CGR said:


> Love the sounds & textures. I noticed it's for Kontakt 6.2, and requires Mac OS 10.12 or greater. I'm assuming I'd have no luck running under OSX 10.11.6 and Kontakt Player 6.0.4?
> 
> PS: I'm a fellow Melbourne musician too.


Oh hey another follow Melbournian! I hope this second lockdown is treating you well.

The requirements are basically taken from Native Instruments. It’s all about whether the latest version of Kontakt/Kontakt Player will work on your machine. So as far as Kontakt yes you’ll need the latest 6.2 iteration of the full Kontakt (or the latest Kontakt Player) for QGR itself to work. And that’s easy to do - you can update via Native Access.

But as far as OSX is concerned I am not sure since it all depends on Native Instruments. And as mentioned before, Kontakt 6.2 system requirements seem to start with OSX 10.12.


----------



## CGR (Jul 14, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Oh hey another follow Melbournian! I hope this second lockdown is treating you well.
> 
> The requirements are basically taken from Native Instruments. It’s all about whether the latest version of Kontakt/Kontakt Player will work on your machine. So as far as Kontakt yes you’ll need the latest 6.2 iteration of the full Kontakt (or the latest Kontakt Player) for QGR itself to work. And that’s easy to do - you can update via Native Access.
> 
> But as far as OSX is concerned I am not sure since it all depends on Native Instruments. And as mentioned before, Kontakt 6.2 system requirements seem to start with OSX 10.12.


Yes, coping OK, but preparing for a possible Stage 4 . . .

I have the Full vesion of Kontakt 5.8.1, and Kontakt Player 6.0.4 installed. Don't think I can run Kontakt 6.2 on OSX 10.11.6 (which is the latest Mac OS my ageing Mac Pro can run).

Seems all the latest Kontakt Player libraries require v6.2, whereas new products requiring the Full version of Kontakt are still being released for 5.8.1

Thanks anyway for the reply.


----------



## BradHoyt (Jul 15, 2020)

Well done! I've been looking for a library with this focus for a while now and have balked due to various reasons. After playing this instrument, I can say it was exactly what I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 15, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Well done! I've been looking for a library with this focus for a while now and have balked due to various reasons. After playing this instrument, I can say it was exactly what I was hoping it would be.


Thanks Brad. I’m really glad it’s what you were looking for


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jul 22, 2020)

Here is a really nice Library Spotlight by Cory Pelizzari of Quartarone Guitar Reveries:



Cory goes into some detail and shows off a cool post-rock track at the end using the instrument.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 23, 2020)

Wonderful library, amazing sound, great interface and all for a very good price ❤

Just added it to my library-pool


----------



## Valiant Samples (Aug 23, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Wonderful library, amazing sound, great interface and all for a very good price ❤
> 
> Just added it to my library-pool



Thank you so much Sunny! So happy to hear you're enjoying it! 🙏🏻


----------



## Valiant Samples (Sep 22, 2020)

We're super stoked about this latest review of QGR, which has come from none other than Sound On Sound magazine!

They write:



> "This innovative sample library launches the electric guitar into new sonic territory."





> "... if you are on the lookout for smooth, beautiful and spacious tones that still evoke the ghost of the guitar, then this very sensibly priced instrument provides lots of potential without unnecessary complexity."





> "An excellent library of lush sounds that transcend their guitar origins."



Read the full review online here: https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/valiant-samples-quartarone-guitar-reveries


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 22, 2020)

This library is great, especially for the price. Was an instant buy for me. Very playable and perfect for post rock / ambient / cinematic stuff.


----------



## ironbut (Nov 6, 2020)

I found this library to be very easy to play. It's become my go to vsti guitar.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 12, 2020)

...any chance of a Holiday / New Year sale coming up any time soon?


----------



## Valiant Samples (Dec 12, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> ...any chance of a Holiday / New Year sale coming up any time soon?



Unfortunately we aren’t in a position to be able to do any sales just yet. Next year we may start doing some but not yet.

That being said, we've been running a giveaway via Instagram leading up to Xmas where we've been giving away a free copy of QGR every week leading up to Xmas (we've already given away 6 copies and have 2 left). Give it a go if you're feeling lucky!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't do *any* social media... I'd never agree to any of their TOU's 

The only reason I asked is I didn't want to buy it for full price today and then have it go on sale on Monday for 40% off or something...


----------



## Fenicks (Dec 12, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Oh hey another follow Melbournian! I hope this second lockdown is treating you well.
> 
> The requirements are basically taken from Native Instruments. It’s all about whether the latest version of Kontakt/Kontakt Player will work on your machine. So as far as Kontakt yes you’ll need the latest 6.2 iteration of the full Kontakt (or the latest Kontakt Player) for QGR itself to work. And that’s easy to do - you can update via Native Access.
> 
> But as far as OSX is concerned I am not sure since it all depends on Native Instruments. And as mentioned before, Kontakt 6.2 system requirements seem to start with OSX 10.12.



Shocking... I, too, am in Melbourne! There's a whole three of us!


----------



## Valiant Samples (Dec 12, 2020)

Fenicks said:


> Shocking... I, too, am in Melbourne! There's a whole three of us!


Cheers to us! *Lifts a Flat White*


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Dec 13, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Unfortunately we aren’t in a position to be able to do any sales just yet. Next year we may start doing some but not yet.
> 
> That being said, we've been running a giveaway via Instagram leading up to Xmas where we've been giving away a free copy of QGR every week leading up to Xmas (we've already given away 6 copies and have 2 left). Give it a go if you're feeling lucky!



I'm happy you confirmed this, it made me feel comfortable with just going ahead and buying it today, knowing that a discount isn't going to show up tomorrow.

If anybody is on the fence, I guarantee you, you're gonna love this library. It's extremely versatile and musical, $79 is a steal. I'm absolutely loving it and I'm very excited for whatever Valiant has coming next!


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 14, 2020)

I bought this 2 days after it was released in July and this current thread led me to spend some more time this morning with it. I loved it the day I bought it and have used it quite often but it still brings a smile to my face. It is so well-done and simply sounds gorgeous. It continues to inspire me. There are so many presets that are great right out of the gate but building your own is quite easy and the options of having an A & B slot gives you plenty! That reverb is pretty stunning!!


----------



## rnb_2 (Dec 14, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Unfortunately we aren’t in a position to be able to do any sales just yet. Next year we may start doing some but not yet.
> 
> That being said, we've been running a giveaway via Instagram leading up to Xmas where we've been giving away a free copy of QGR every week leading up to Xmas (we've already given away 6 copies and have 2 left). Give it a go if you're feeling lucky!



I was trying this route until I noticed that the weekly giveaways require a comment on the post AND tagging someone else - I'm barely on IG (and that will remain true unless/until IG gets pried out of Facebook's hands), and barely have any connections there, let alone connections who would share my VI interest. Oh well, may just break down and purchase soon...


----------



## Valiant Samples (Dec 17, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> I was trying this route until I noticed that the weekly giveaways require a comment on the post AND tagging someone else - I'm barely on IG (and that will remain true unless/until IG gets pried out of Facebook's hands), and barely have any connections there, let alone connections who would share my VI interest. Oh well, may just break down and purchase soon...


Technically simply tagging someone is the 'comment' so you don't have to really comment anything else. But yeah... I understand how you feel. But for us there's just no getting around it - we need to use social media to build up a presence so more people can find out about us and our first endeavour (which is QGR) without breaking our bank account with a ton of advertising spend. So far it's been a relative success in that we've gotten quite a few new fans just from this competition.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 17, 2020)

I visited the the page,was it Instagram? I must confess I am so not social media savy whatsoever,lol
I followed you is this “tagging “?

I have accounts on FB,Twitter and Instagram and collectively I have only posted 2 or 3 times ever.
I like dedicated music forums like VI-C and GS but I just don’t “get” the social media platforms.

Thanks


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 17, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Technically simply tagging someone is the 'comment' so you don't have to really comment anything else. But yeah... I understand how you feel. But for us there's just no getting around it - we need to use social media to build up a presence so more people can find out about us and our first endeavour (which is QGR) without breaking our bank account with a ton of advertising spend. So far it's been a relative success in that we've gotten quite a few new fans just from this competition.


I don't use social media either but I totally respect your need to do what's in the best interest of your business. 

My own personal aversion to using social media is my own issue to deal with. I miss out on a lot of things becuase of it but, in my personal opinion, the downside outweighs the upside. My choice, my loss... not your problem... 

It's a tough time to be a small business right now so I wish you all the best with your outsanding product (_that I just bought_).


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Dec 17, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Technically simply tagging someone is the 'comment' so you don't have to really comment anything else. But yeah... I understand how you feel. But for us there's just no getting around it - we need to use social media to build up a presence so more people can find out about us and our first endeavour (which is QGR) without breaking our bank account with a ton of advertising spend. So far it's been a relative success in that we've gotten quite a few new fans just from this competition.



If it's any help to knowing how people have discovered you guys for the future, I found out about your product when Kevin Penkin used it and sung its praises on a stream he was doing. Then I just watched Cory Pelizzari's video and I was sold.


----------



## rnb_2 (Dec 20, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Technically simply tagging someone is the 'comment' so you don't have to really comment anything else. But yeah... I understand how you feel. But for us there's just no getting around it - we need to use social media to build up a presence so more people can find out about us and our first endeavour (which is QGR) without breaking our bank account with a ton of advertising spend. So far it's been a relative success in that we've gotten quite a few new fans just from this competition.



I totally understand (and support) why you're doing it. I initially saw the "follow us on IG for a chance to win a copy" and thought I just needed to comment on the posts - not sure if tagging was always there and I missed it, or was added in later weeks, but it totally makes sense. I just put a little note in my brain to check IG occasionally (I almost never do, I'm 99% Twitter) and comment on the giveaway posts, and then realized that I wasn't fulfilling all of the (reasonable) requirements, and a sad trombone sound went off in my head.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 20, 2020)

oooooooooooooooooh said:


> If it's any help to knowing how people have discovered you guys for the future, I found out about your product when Kevin Penkin used it and sung its praises on a stream he was doing. Then I just watched Cory Pelizzari's video and I was sold.


I also found the library due to Cory's review. Might have also found / bought it because of the banner I see regulary here on VI-C


----------



## Valiant Samples (Dec 20, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> I totally understand (and support) why you're doing it. I initially saw the "follow us on IG for a chance to win a copy" and thought I just needed to comment on the posts - not sure if tagging was always there and I missed it, or was added in later weeks, but it totally makes sense. I just put a little note in my brain to check IG occasionally (I almost never do, I'm 99% Twitter) and comment on the giveaway posts, and then realized that I wasn't fulfilling all of the (reasonable) requirements, and a sad trombone sound went off in my head.



Haha yes it's a bit confusing the way these giveaways with Instagram work. We basically need people to follow and tag someone (who may/may not be interested too). The randomiser then sifts through those who tagged and followed and picks a random winner. So I actually have no say in who wins.

The entire point is to gain followers who are interested in libraries and what we are doing... And a little peak behind the curtain: the entire reason is to gain followers for future ad campaigns that can be more targeted using those same followers as an example audience to target like-minded people.

Instagram makes it much easier to create a very specific audience type than other platforms because of its sheer simplicity. Twitter doesn't quite work as well and even Facebook too (even though the ads can go across both FB and Instagram).

This is all stuff I've been learning with this instrument launch and it's been a whole process to work out the best (and cheapest) way to get this in front of as many eyes and ears as possible. Definitely far removed from my normal day to day as a screen composer!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 20, 2020)

Valiant Samples said:


> Haha yes it's a bit confusing the way these giveaways with Instagram work. We basically need people to follow and tag someone (who may/may not be interested too). The randomiser then sifts through those who tagged and followed and picks a random winner. So I actually have no say in who wins.
> 
> The entire point is to gain followers who are interested in libraries and what we are doing... And a little peak behind the curtain: the entire reason is to gain followers for future ad campaigns that can be more targeted using those same followers as an example audience to target like-minded people.
> 
> ...


Even though the strategy is rather "obvious" in this case, I appreciate the open talk and honesty about marketing here, if this makes any sense. Feels personal and relatable, even from a none-sample-developer point of view


----------



## mojamusic (Dec 21, 2020)

I bought it! The price is perfect. I’ll test it out tonight


----------



## anderslink (Jan 5, 2021)

Is anyone else having an issue with the *reversed harmonics *or* reversed tremolos mw *patches? I have tried to play them in the blank patch and in various curated patches and can't hear anything at all no matter what I do.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 5, 2021)

anderslink said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with the *reversed harmonics *or* reversed tremolos mw *patches? I have tried to play them in the blank patch and in various curated patches and can't hear anything at all no matter what I do.


Yes, can confirm this issue. Never noticed it before..


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jan 5, 2021)

anderslink said:


> Is anyone else having an issue with the *reversed harmonics *or* reversed tremolos mw *patches? I have tried to play them in the blank patch and in various curated patches and can't hear anything at all no matter what I do.





Bluemount Score said:


> Yes, can confirm this issue. Never noticed it before..


Interesting that someone else has this issue too. I can't replicate this problem on my end so I'm curious to figure out why this is happening.

Out of curiosity which version of Kontakt are you both using? And what are your respective DAW's and OS'?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 5, 2021)

Valiant Samples said:


> Interesting that someone else has this issue too. I can't replicate this problem on my end so I'm curious to figure out why this is happening.
> 
> Out of curiosity which version of Kontakt are you both using? And what are your respective DAW's and OS'?


Kontakt 6.4.2
DAW FL Studio (however the issue also appears in Kontakt standalone)
Windows 10


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jan 5, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Kontakt 6.4.2
> DAW FL Studio (however the issue also appears in Kontakt standalone)
> Windows 10


Is this only happening with the Empty preset or is it happening with all the presets?

Can you try the other presets and see if the reversed harmonics and reversed tremolos load/don't load up?

Here's all the ones I just looked through that use those samples:

*Guitars*

22 Come On Go Back (rev harm)
38 Tremolo Reveries (rev harm)
44 Answer The Harmonic (rev harm)

*Pads*

08 An Endless Ocean MW (rev trem)
10 Pipe MW (rev harm)
11 Crashing Waves MW (rev harm)
22 Grain Pad E MW (rev trem)
35 Pulsing In Reverse (rev harm)

*Keys*

07 Joy of Noise (rev harm)
21 Till It Drops (rev harm)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 5, 2021)

Valiant Samples said:


> Is this only happening with the Empty preset or is it happening with all the presets?
> 
> Can you try the other presets and see if the reversed harmonics and reversed tremolos load/don't load up?
> 
> ...


I tried all of them. The samples are missing here as well.


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jan 5, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> I tried all of them. The samples are missing here as well.


Okay I actually found a way to replicate this issue. I think I have worked out what the problem is, but still need to investigate the exact cause. I'm actually contacting Native Instruments to work out how we can resolve this as it may involve an update to the instrument as opposed to a workaround... although it's still early to tell unfortunately.

I'll keep everyone updated on how we go.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 7, 2021)

how did this release slip past me?

Sounds marvelous, congratz!


----------



## Valiant Samples (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi all,

Just letting you all know that if you've had issues with some of the missing samples (specifically the Reversed Harmonics and Reversed Tremolos), we just sent out an email letting people know about the fix.

In case you didn't get the email and you find that those two sample sets are missing for you, please email us at [email protected] and we'll help you ASAP.


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 22, 2021)

I just discovered this gem of a library last weekend by chance talking with a friend of mine about italian musicians. I knew Claudio Quartarone's music but didn't know about his sample library  My first impression is 100% positive: lots (150 divided in three categories) of ready to play sounds, all organic, evolving and, even if the term is nearly overused these days, cinematic. Lots of fun to play with and get inspired. But the real strength lies in the very easy way to tweak around with the sounds and make them tailor made, signature sounds if you will. Nice mix of cinematic pads combined with guitars and keys. Really really interesting find


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 11, 2021)

Does it go on sale soon, I wonder. Hate buyer's remorse when it goes on sale soon after I buy it.


----------



## anderslink (Jul 11, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Does it go on sale soon, I wonder. Hate buyer's remorse when it goes on sale soon after I buy it.


If you really want some cinematic electric guitar sounds, and you need to use them right now, then I feel like it's worth it regardless of a sale. I've played electric guitar my whole life and usually strongly dislike guitar libraries. I didn't spend much time debating whether I wanted to buy this one because the demo sounded that good. The tone and type of processing is extremely tasteful. It makes me want to go pick up my electric and learn how to record with that type of sound. Obviously it won't play solos and riffs well at all, which is good because that stuff has never sounded good enough to me sample wise. What it does well is pads, effects, plucks, keyboard type sounds. For those reasons $90 is really reasonable to me. I don't think they should sell it for much less.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 15, 2021)

anderslink said:


> If you really want some cinematic electric guitar sounds, and you need to use them right now, then I feel like it's worth it regardless of a sale. I've played electric guitar my whole life and usually strongly dislike guitar libraries. I didn't spend much time debating whether I wanted to buy this one because the demo sounded that good. The tone and type of processing is extremely tasteful. It makes me want to go pick up my electric and learn how to record with that type of sound. Obviously it won't play solos and riffs well at all, which is good because that stuff has never sounded good enough to me sample wise. What it does well is pads, effects, plucks, keyboard type sounds. For those reasons $90 is really reasonable to me. I don't think they should sell it for much less.


Since this thread came back to life I took notice of it. I just bought it and have to agree this is one heck of a library and this assessment is spot on. Wonderful tone.


----------



## midiman (Jul 20, 2021)

The library is amazing. Really.


----------

